# [SOLVED] systemd-udevd EVIOCSKEYCODE error

## cfgauss

When I boot, dmesg reports:

```
systemd-udevd[1584]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '

/dev/input/event13' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 226): Invalid argument
```

How can I correct this?

Any debugging hints are gratefully received.

[SOLVED] See keet's solution, below. [/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Mon Aug 31, 2015 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keet

It might help to figure out what device we are dealing with.  What does this tell you about the device?

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

I think that key code 226 is ASCII Ô.  It's probably a keyboard, then. Are you having any actual problems with an input device?

----------

## cfgauss

 *keet wrote:*   

> ...What does this tell you about the device?
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks. That solved it.

```
grep event13 /proc/bus/input/devices
```

revealed it was a Logitech USB receiver which paired with my Logitech wireless mouse. But I was using a wired mouse instead. Removing the receiver removed the message.

----------

